# Two Lcd'S Arrive - One Needs Some Help



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

The postie brought me two similar packages today.

The Omega cal 1620 Speedmaster is just back from a service at STS and she's fine, but the Seiko looky-likey is not so happy and does not respond to button presses.










Can anoyne point me in the direction of a spare A927A module, or someone who can fix them?

Thanks in advance.

Simon


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Simon,

Hope you are keeping well.

This is usually an easy fix so please contact me and I will sort it out.

Looks like my early life collecting LCD watches (see www.braun*lcd*watches.com) will now be of benefit.

Regards, Jack


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent Jack, I'll be in touch via email.

Cheers - Simon


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

i love that omega


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

southy said:


> i love that omega


So do I!!


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there any way you can use the Tachy ring on that Seiko or is it purely a decoration?


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

The Canon Man said:


> Is there any way you can use the Tachy ring on that Seiko or is it purely a decoration?


Nope, just for show - unless there's a hidden feature I haven't seen....

Actually, it's pretty much identical to the function of the Omega and the styling seems to be a very close rip-off, right down to the pressed on black bezel and round case which I believe to be farily uncommon with lcd watches. The Omega runs like a dream, albeit a weird 70's retro dream, and I hope to get the Seiko back to reasonable operating condition at the weekend.


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

Update - I've had the Seiko apart and back together and no noticeable problems internally. I believe there is a power distribution problem as the display is clear and crisp when on time setting mode, reasonable but with a few segments dimmed on time mode and numberous missing segments on chronograph mode. It looks like the driver circuits for the segments are capable of giving a clear image but only in certain modes so this makes me think there may be a power related problem (volt drop?). All the time, date, chrono and setting operations work, it's just the display which is not always complete.

Anyone experienced this sort of thing before with lcd?

Cheers - Simon


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

Update again. It's sorted now  After reading a guide to fixing lcd screens on Fluke testmeters I had a go and stripped the lcd unit, cleaned the connections with alcohol and reassembled. The display is now much clearer and all segments are present in all modes.

I've learned some useful tips on dealing with these old lcds and now have two nice old retro pieces to wear.

S


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Funnily enough, I actually prefer the looks of the Seiko version between the 2.

Maybe I need a lie-down?


----------



## James_Retro (Nov 25, 2010)

Gurmot said:


> Update again. It's sorted now  After reading a guide to fixing lcd screens on Fluke testmeters I had a go and stripped the lcd unit, cleaned the connections with alcohol and reassembled. The display is now much clearer and all segments are present in all modes.
> 
> I've learned some useful tips on dealing with these old lcds and now have two nice old retro pieces to wear.
> 
> S


Hi there

I'm just starting out with some LCDs to go with my small collection of LEDs. Can you share the source

of your 'fixing LCD screens on Fluke meters' with us (me) ?

Cheers

james


----------



## Gurmot (Jun 2, 2009)

James_Retro said:


> Gurmot said:
> 
> 
> > Update again. It's sorted now  After reading a guide to fixing lcd screens on Fluke testmeters I had a go and stripped the lcd unit, cleaned the connections with alcohol and reassembled. The display is now much clearer and all segments are present in all modes.
> ...


Sure James, it's http://www.flukecommunity.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-169.html but it takes some reading and interpretation. As is mentioned, you run the risk of damaging the display so best to practice on something old and expendable.

I used an aerosol can of electronic contact cleaner which is solvent based.


----------

